# Bahria Town.....Karachi



## ghazi52

................................
*Bahria Town*.


































*Bahria Town Karachi Latest Progress Update – January 2016*





...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pak-marine

ghazi52 said:


> ................................
> *Bahria Town*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bahria Town Karachi Latest Progress Update – January 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent performance so far .. despite odds against her Bahria has managed to deliver so far ... once completed Bahria karachi will be an icon in Bahria Brand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................





........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....................................
*Jamia Masjid ....... 1.4 million sq. ft. *
*
















*



.........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EagleEyes

pak-marine said:


> Excellent performance so far .. despite odds against her Bahria has managed to deliver so far ... once completed Bahria karachi will be an icon in Bahria Brand



Which part of Bahria Town is good for investment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

WebMaster said:


> Which part of Bahria Town is good for investment?


Go for villas higher premium though... Or alternatively DHA city highly recommended

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................





...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

................................

*Jamia Masjid ..... UPDATE 13 FEB 2016*

MAIN PRAYER HALL














COURTYARD - here you guys can also see that they are testing some white marble cladding on two columns.














ISLAMIC UNIVERSITY - part of mosque structure 






MINARET - As you guys already know that the mosque only has one minaret, but from structure seems quite a impressive one.










.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

pak-marine said:


> Go for villas higher premium though... Or alternatively DHA city highly recommended



DHA City or Villas, which one is better?


----------



## pak-marine

WebMaster said:


> DHA City or Villas, which one is better?


Dha city


----------



## ghazi52

...................















































..........


----------



## ghazi52

......................












.........


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................





...........

..
*Latest Prices (4th March 2016)*

*Residential Plots:*
125 Square Yards: PKR 0.60 to 7.00 Lacs
125 Square Yards (Ali Block): PKR 4.00 to 7.00 Lacs
250 Square Yards: PKR 7.50 to 18.00 Lacs
500 Square Yards: PKR 9.00 to 32.00 Lacs
1000 Square Yards: PKR 15.00 to 35.00 Lacs
2000 Square Yards: PKR 27.00 to 75.00 Lacs

*Commercial Plots:*
125 Square Yards: PKR 32.00 to 36.00 Lacs
200 Square Yards: Not Available
250 Square Yards: Not Available

*Midway Commercial Plots:*
125 Square Yards: PKR 95 to 135 Lacs

*Villas (IHO): *
125 Square Yards: PKR 12.00 to 20.00 Lacs
200 Square Yards: PKR 22.00 to 42.00 Lacs

*Villas (Quaid Block): *
200 Square Yards: PKR 55.00 to 70.00 Lacs

*Apartments (IHO):*
2 Bedrooms: PKR 9.00 to 17.00 Lacs
3 Bedrooms: PKR 8.00 to 16.00 Lacs
4 Bedrooms: PKR 9.00 to 25.00 Lacs

*Apartments (Bahria Heights):*
2 Bedrooms: PKR 7.00 to 11.00 Lacs

*Golf City:*
500 Square Yards: PKR 17.00 to 37.00 Lacs
1000 Square Yards: PKR 35.00 to 45.00 Lacs
2000 Square Yards: PKR 50.00 to 60.00 Lacs

.....
*Bahria Town Karachi Latest Progress Update – March 2016*

Bahria town makes a mark in the landscape of karachi with its world-class master planned community, “Bahria Town Karachi”, This community is designed with a neighborhood concept to provide outstanding lifestyle facilities to its residents and will introduce new benchmarks of community development in Karachi.

*Bahria Town Karachi Lifestyle Facilities: *


Master-Planned Gated Community
400 ft. Wide Jinnah Avenue (Inspired by Sheikh Zayed Road)
Commercial Areas
Ultra Modern Shopping Mall and Gold Souk
A Grand Jamia Mosque and a mosque for each sector
World-Class School, University and Hospital
Cricket Stadium and Indoor/Outdoor Sports Facilities
Five Start Hotel
USGA Standard Golf Course
CineGold Plex Cinema
International Theme Park (Opening Soon)
Dolphin Arena (Opening Soon)
Bahria Night Safari (Opening Soon)
Bahria Food Park (Opening Soon)

.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

........................
*Bahria Sports City*
Renders from Bahria Town Karachi Facebook page


























..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very elaborate vision, the sports city by the picture looks a magnificent boost to sports activities in city


----------



## Viper0011.

pak-marine said:


> Go for villas higher premium though... Or alternatively DHA city highly recommended



How much does a Villa cost in this area? I've heard a lot about the DHA, how much is Villa there, vs. in Bahria? I know the owner of the Bahria town (and his son in law, who took a class with me in the US a long time ago, he joined Pakistani army and then married Baria guy's daughter. Never knew he'd become such a big deal, we still stay in touch).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

................















...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......



.





.


----------



## ghazi52

Up coming mega project Mall of Karachi which will be biggest shopping Mall in country.





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

BTK


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Solomon2

On March 19, around midday, several police mobiles led by Inspector Khan Nawaz surrounded Juma Morio goth, a small village of about 250 houses in deh Langheji, district Malir, about 13 kilometres north of the Super Highway. They were accompanied by bulldozers, wheel loaders and dump trucks.

Their objective: to demolish a number of huts and make way for a Bahria Town road through the village. “The job was quickly completed and the rubble hauled away while hapless villagers looked on in a daze, knowing full well there will be no justice for them,” said Ameer Ali, one of the residents -

*Bahria Town Karachi: Greed unlimited*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

ghazi52 said:


> .................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........
> 
> ..
> *Latest Prices (4th March 2016)*
> 
> *Residential Plots:*
> 125 Square Yards: PKR 0.60 to 7.00 Lacs
> 125 Square Yards (Ali Block): PKR 4.00 to 7.00 Lacs
> 250 Square Yards: PKR 7.50 to 18.00 Lacs
> 500 Square Yards: PKR 9.00 to 32.00 Lacs
> 1000 Square Yards: PKR 15.00 to 35.00 Lacs
> 2000 Square Yards: PKR 27.00 to 75.00 Lacs
> 
> *Commercial Plots:*
> 125 Square Yards: PKR 32.00 to 36.00 Lacs
> 200 Square Yards: Not Available
> 250 Square Yards: Not Available
> 
> *Midway Commercial Plots:*
> 125 Square Yards: PKR 95 to 135 Lacs
> 
> *Villas (IHO): *
> 125 Square Yards: PKR 12.00 to 20.00 Lacs
> 200 Square Yards: PKR 22.00 to 42.00 Lacs
> 
> *Villas (Quaid Block): *
> 200 Square Yards: PKR 55.00 to 70.00 Lacs
> 
> *Apartments (IHO):*
> 2 Bedrooms: PKR 9.00 to 17.00 Lacs
> 3 Bedrooms: PKR 8.00 to 16.00 Lacs
> 4 Bedrooms: PKR 9.00 to 25.00 Lacs
> 
> *Apartments (Bahria Heights):*
> 2 Bedrooms: PKR 7.00 to 11.00 Lacs
> 
> *Golf City:*
> 500 Square Yards: PKR 17.00 to 37.00 Lacs
> 1000 Square Yards: PKR 35.00 to 45.00 Lacs
> 2000 Square Yards: PKR 50.00 to 60.00 Lacs
> 
> .....
> *Bahria Town Karachi Latest Progress Update – March 2016*
> 
> Bahria town makes a mark in the landscape of karachi with its world-class master planned community, “Bahria Town Karachi”, This community is designed with a neighborhood concept to provide outstanding lifestyle facilities to its residents and will introduce new benchmarks of community development in Karachi.
> 
> *Bahria Town Karachi Lifestyle Facilities: *
> 
> 
> Master-Planned Gated Community
> 400 ft. Wide Jinnah Avenue (Inspired by Sheikh Zayed Road)
> Commercial Areas
> Ultra Modern Shopping Mall and Gold Souk
> A Grand Jamia Mosque and a mosque for each sector
> World-Class School, University and Hospital
> Cricket Stadium and Indoor/Outdoor Sports Facilities
> Five Start Hotel
> USGA Standard Golf Course
> CineGold Plex Cinema
> International Theme Park (Opening Soon)
> Dolphin Arena (Opening Soon)
> Bahria Night Safari (Opening Soon)
> Bahria Food Park (Opening Soon)
> 
> .
> .


The apartment rates are not bad, how for is it from karachi?


----------



## ghazi52

Butchcassidy said:


> The apartment rates are not bad, how for is it from karachi?



*Bahria Town Karachi* is a stellar addition to the chain of Bahria Town Projects already operating successfully in Islamabad, Rawalpindi and Lahore. This mega housing scheme was launched on *26th of January 2014* and received an immense response from general public as well as investors across the country as well as overseas Pakistanis.

*Location*
Bahria Town Karachi is located on Super Highway at around *9KM from Toll Plaza.* The location is suitable for a mega housing scheme due to vast expanse of land required for the project.





Bahria Town is offered dubbed as a city within a city, so we can say that Bahria Town is establishing a new city for Karachiites by using the miles of waste land on Super Highway.

It is not too far from the main city, as you have easy access to Malir Cant. and Jinnah International Airport. A metro bus project is also in the pipeline that will give easy access to Bahrians across all major areas of the city.

*Projects*

*Bahria Town Karachi* consists of Residential and Commercial Plots, Bahria Homes and Bahria Apartments. Some projects were launched initially at lower prices with quite flexible installment plan and some were launched later on at high prices with the commitment to handover early possessions like Ali block, Bahria Heights, Midway Commercial, Jinnah Avenue Commercial, Quaid Villas and Golf City.

*Residential Plots*

It offers residential plots of 125 Sq. Yards, 250 Sq. Yards, 500 Sq. Yards, 1000 Sq. Yards and 2000 Sq. Yards. *Ali block* consists of 5 marla residential plots and *Golf City* consists of 500 Sq. Yards, 1000 Sq. Yards and 200 Sq. Yards residential plots meant for the budding Golf-Loving Community across the country as well as Overseas Pakistanis. *Overseas block precinct 1* consists of 10 marla residential plots which has been developed and possessions have been announced in record time of 8 months.

*Commercial Plots*

It offers commercial plots of 125 Sq. Yards, 200 Sq. Yards, and 250 Sq. Yards. *Midway Commercial* consists of 125 Sq. Yards commercial plots. Balloting of midway commercial is already done and plot numbers have been assigned. Possessions have also been handed over in Midway Commercial in record time of 8 months. *Jinnah Avenue Commercial* has just launched which consists of 500 Sq. Yards developed Commercial Plots. These plots are ready for possession and construction.

*Bahria Homes*

It offers Bahria Homes of 125 Sq. Yards and 200 Sq. Yards. Bahria Homes are double storey houses suitable for small to medium families. Quaid block is located in Precinct 2 next to Overseas block near the entrance of Bahria Town Karachi. It consists of 200 Sq. Yards bahria homes which are under construction and possessions are expected within 2 years. A model house in Quaid Block is ready and furnished for the visitors to behold the accomplishments of Bahria Town.

*Bahria Apartments*

It offers 2 Bed, 3 Bed and 4 Bed Apartments at various precincts of Bahria Town Karachi. These apartments are under construction at rapid pace. Bahria Heights was launched in December 2015 which consists of 2 bedroom apartments. Possession of these apartments will be handed over in 2 years time.

*Features*
Bahria Town is a pioneer in Pakistan to provide world class facilities to its residents. It provides not only the basic infrastructures but all some advanced features including own power generation, proper maintenance and security systems, provision of facilities for leisure activities and beautification of the society by constructing captivating monuments across all corners.


Some of the salient features of Bahria Town Karachi are listed below:


Master Planned and Gated Community
Latest Security System and Rescue Services
Vast Commercial Area and Ultra modern Shopping Malls
State-of-the-Art transport system (Metro Bus Service)

Five Start hotel and USGA Standard Gold Course
Gold Class Cinemas and Sports Facilities
World Class Schools, College and Medical University
International Standard Hospital
Mosques, Landscape Parks in All Precincts

Zoo, Dolphin Arena and International Theme Park
100% Backup Power (No Load-Shedding)
Wonders of the World Mini Monuments (Statue of Liberty, Eiffel Tower, Taj Mahal etc)

Bahria Town Karachi lies at a very prime location on Super Highway, i.e. Karachi to Hyderabad Motorway which is called M9 or Super Highway. Bahria Town Karachi Location is at a distance of about 9 KM from Super Highway Toll Plaza and *about 25 KM from Jinnah International Airport Karachi*. It’s distance from City center would be about 20 minutes by Metro Bus which is another project in the pipeline of Bahria Town Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*بحریہ ٹاون کراچی میں کرکٹ اسٹیڈیم کا ڈیزائن مکمل، کام جلد شروع ہو گا*
23 April,2016 






بحریہ ٹاؤن کراچی میں انٹرنیشنل معیار کے کرکٹ اسٹیڈیم کی تعمیر کیلئے آرکیٹیکچر ڈیزائن مکمل کر لیا گیا۔ پچاس ہزار افراد کی گنجائش کے اسٹیڈیم کی تعمیر معروف جرمن فرم کرے گی۔

کراچی: (دنیا نیوز) رفیع کرکٹ اسٹیڈیم جرمنی کی معروف فرم جی ایم پی آرکیٹکٹس تعمیر کرے گی۔ اسٹیڈیم کا تعمیراتی کام جلد شروع کر دیا جائے گا۔ جدید ترین اور منفرد ڈیزائن کا اسٹیڈیم پاکستان کی انٹر نیشنل کرکٹ میں پہچان بنے گا۔ رفیع اسٹیڈیم تین لیول پر مشتمل ہو گا۔ اس میں پچاس ہزار افراد کے بیٹھنے کی گنجائش ہو گی۔ آئی سی سی کے معیار کے مطابق ڈیزائن کردہ اسٹیڈیم میں کرکٹ اکیڈمی، جمنازیم، سوئمنگ پول اور ہوسٹل بھی تعمیر کیے جائیں گے۔






کرکٹ اکیڈمی، 2 فل سائز آؤٹ ڈور کرکٹ فیلڈز 12 ہزار اسکوائر میٹر کی انڈور سپورٹس اور دیگر تفریحی سہولیات سے آراستہ ہو گی جبکہ دس ہزار گاڑیوں کی پارکنگ کےلئے بھی رقبہ مختص کیا جائے گا۔ بحریہ ٹاؤن کے سی ای او علی ریاض ملک کا کہنا ہے کہ ملک میں انٹرنیشنل کرکٹ کی واپسی کا عزم کر رکھا ہے۔ رفیع اسٹیڈیم میں ڈے اینڈ نائٹ کرکٹ کیلئے فلڈ لائٹس نصب کی جائیں گی جس کیلئے فلپس کے ساتھ معاہدہ کر لیا گیا ہے۔ بحریہ سپورٹس سٹی میں کرکٹ اسٹیڈیم کے علاوہ فٹ بال گراؤنڈ، گالف کورس اور فائیو اسٹار ہوٹل بھی تعمیر کیے جائیں گے۔


- See more at: http://urdu.dunyanews.tv/index.php/ur/Cricket/333635#sthash.0fUHDEKz.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adnan Adam

Great work


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria homes
*






Roots Millenium School, Bahria Town Karachi under final stages of construction






Bahria Apartments


----------



## ghazi52

*Gate house has almost been completed 

*





*Jinnah ave.

*




__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Projects like Bahria Town ‘are atom bombs for the poor’*





Historian and chronicler Gul Hasan Kalmati speaks at the seminar on Monday. ─ White Star
KARACHI: Towns such as Bahria coming up in the rural areas around the city will change the demographics of Karachi. They are a big game being played in the name of development; they bulldoze the rights of the indigenous people and are like atom bombs to wipe off the poor population of this country.

These were some of the views expressed by writers, historians, researchers and experts at a seminar, ‘Bahria Town: Development or Destruction’, organised by Save Sindh Committee at PMA House here on Monday.

“Malik Riaz did not own even an inch of land when announcing the Bahria Town project and yet he collected billions through bookings. The land came later thanks to some big bribes for politicians,” said historian and chronicler Gul Hasan Kalmati.

“Today, work is under way on 23,300 acres though the target is grabbing 43,000 acres of land for this project because already we can see activities beyond the boundaries where there are some eight to nine Goths, or villages. Actually, their activities affect 45 such villages as their animals can no longer graze inside the boundary, etc,” he explained the repercussions that, according to the expert, were only just the ‘tip of the iceberg’.

“It is obvious why the PPP and PML-N have turned a blind eye towards Bahria Town but why are the sardars quiet?” said Kalmati. “That is because they have also been bought. Ten per cent from Bahria Town goes directly into their pockets,” he answered his own question. “The sardars are so powerful that had they wanted, there would have been no Bahria Town.”

“There are some 30 projects around the Superhighway that have been on hold for years due to the issue of utilities such as water and power reaching there. But for Bahria Town everything has been arranged, like getting power by laying a cable from Gadap and water lines and boring water that was meant for agriculture, and for which even a company as big as Nestle was not allowed to operate from there, is now diverted towards the town,” Kalmati said.

Architect, development expert and town planner Arif Hasan said that the rural areas around Karachi were reserved for agriculture in the first plan of Karachi in 1953, something that was repeated in the 1958 plan and the 1989 plan for 2000. “Some work on this started, too, but then it stopped due to pressure from land-grabbers,” he said.

About all this land being developed for townships for the elite, Arif Hasan shared that 350,000 plots lay vacant in Karachi. “This is how the rich invest, by holding land. Phase eight in the DHA was started some 28 years ago and most of it still remains bare. Now we are told that two million people will live in DHA City and 3.5 million will live in Bahria Town. Will they all come and live there like they do in Phase eight of the DHA? Live there or not, they will own land there, of course,” the development expert explained.

“Malik Riaz was able to acquire the most land here. He also has projects in Lahore and Islamabad but some transparency still exists there to stop him from having his way,” he said.

Arif Hasan had a few suggestions that can stop such high profile land-grabbers from having their way such as not allowing anyone to own more than 500 yards, not giving loan for constructing a house to anyone twice and heavy fee or tax on non-utilisation of land. “But will our assemblies pass such laws?” he said.


----------



## New Resolve

Solomon2 said:


> On March 19, around midday, several police mobiles led by Inspector Khan Nawaz surrounded Juma Morio goth, a small village of about 250 houses in deh Langheji, district Malir, about 13 kilometres north of the Super Highway. They were accompanied by bulldozers, wheel loaders and dump trucks.
> 
> Their objective: to demolish a number of huts and make way for a Bahria Town road through the village. “The job was quickly completed and the rubble hauled away while hapless villagers looked on in a daze, knowing full well there will be no justice for them,” said Ameer Ali, one of the residents -
> 
> *Bahria Town Karachi: Greed unlimited*




Thats terrible, people should be properly compensated for their land otherwise we are just Israelis taking some poor Palestinains land away.


----------



## Solomon2

New Resolve said:


> Thats terrible, people should be properly compensated for their land otherwise we are just Israelis taking some poor Palestinains land away.


Why should your swipe at Israel be respected? It's not like any Pakistani educated in Pakistani schools, or from Pakistani teachers, can judge. Not when your H.E.C. demands compliance with the anti-Israel line of the state upon pain of death, either real or academic.

What is undeniable is that _you_ are trying to say that Pakistan should ignore its own issues and injustices to focus on those supposedly committed by others. It's just what one would expect a criminal caught red-handed to say: "Let me get away with my crime, look over there -" By extension, if and when "Islamic" states cover the planet, they will point to and war on each other rather than care for their own. It is the same vision as al-Qaeda's, that in the end Muslim will fight Muslim until the world is destroyed and the survivor can say he is the True Muslim, just before all goes black. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

bhai kuch acha ho ra ha to usko appreciate keo


----------



## New Resolve

Solomon2 said:


> Why should your swipe at Israel be respected? It's not like any Pakistani educated in Pakistani schools, or from Pakistani teachers, can judge. Not when your H.E.C. demands compliance with the anti-Israel line of the state upon pain of death, either real or academic.
> 
> What is undeniable is that _you_ are trying to say that Pakistan should ignore its own issues and injustices to focus on those supposedly committed by others. It's just what one would expect a criminal caught red-handed to say: "Let me get away with my crime, look over there -" By extension, if and when "Islamic" states cover the planet, they will point to and war on each other rather than care for their own. It is the same vision as al-Qaeda's, that in the end Muslim will fight Muslim until the world is destroyed and the survivor can say he is the True Muslim, just before all goes black.
> 
> Have a nice day!




Hang on a minute, you are certainly ignoring your issues to focus on ours, you leave yourself open to scrutiny when you do that, glass houses and all. Your rants towards the end just show you have lost the plot completely. you remind me of islamic extremists, they cant take any criticism either
all you religious nuts are the same.


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Any one who knows the insights kindly explain me WHY THEY DID NOT PROVIDE LEASE OF WHAT YOU BUY FROM THEM INSTEAD THEY ALLOT YOU THE PROPERTY WHICH MEANS IT BELONGS TO BAHRIA TOWN NOT YOU BUT ALLOTTED TO YOU SIMILARLY PAGRI SYSTEM WHICH IS UN ISLAMIC BECAUSE NONE OF THE PARTY ACTUALLY HOLD THE OWNERSHIP OF THE PROPERTY SO NO ONE PAYS ZAKAT.
It's pretty complicated can someone explain it to me please because you just can't get a bank loan on any of the BAHRIA TOWN property.


----------



## ghazi52

Finally found a clear render, even though its not the latest design.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__________________













_


----------



## ghazi52

..


----------



## ghazi52

*Hospital*












__


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria Town & Saudi German Hospital Group (Bait Al Batterjee Medical Company) sign a historical collaboration agreement set to revolutionize the health sector of Pakistan
Saudi German Hospital will not only build state of the art 150 - 300 bedded hospitals in Bahria Town Karachi, Lahore and Rawalpindi/ Islamabad but also operate the current upcoming Bahria Town hospitals in Lahore and Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CineGold Plex Bahria Town Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

Also make sure we gets lots of green field. green parks


----------



## Somali-Turk

it is good.i have to visit it.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Bahria is Dubai killer..............big time.


----------



## Al-zakir

ghazi52 said:


>



Very nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Khan_21

Taken From Skyscraper City Forum .

@A-Team Welcome to a Progressive Pakistan . These are the threads you should be looking into  . 

@Nilgiri.Does India have Similar Housing societies or more into Apartments? This 30 - 40 % complete yet .When finished will look impeccable . It's spread over 37 square km .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Khan_21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan_21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A-Team

Khan_21 said:


> Taken From Skyscraper City Forum .
> 
> @A-Team Welcome to a Progressive Pakistan . These are the threads you should be looking into  .
> 
> @Nilgiri.Does India have Similar Housing societies or more into Apartments? This 30 - 40 % complete yet .When finished will look impeccable . It's spread over 37 square km .
> 
> View attachment 341206
> 
> View attachment 341207
> 
> View attachment 341208
> 
> View attachment 341209
> 
> View attachment 341210
> 
> View attachment 341211
> 
> View attachment 341212
> 
> View attachment 341213



looks pretty cool man. 

BTW how much are the houses here? prince wise and can foreigners also buy houses there?



ghazi52 said:


> ................................
> *Bahria Town*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bahria Town Karachi Latest Progress Update – January 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much are the prices for the houses here on average that is? Can foreigners buy houses here?

Hope GHQ wont hang me for teasing them on PDF and wanting to a buy a house there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Khan_21 said:


> @Nilgiri.Does India have Similar Housing societies or more into Apartments? This 30 - 40 % complete yet .When finished will look impeccable . It's spread over 37 square km .



It depends where you are. For example Delhi, Chennai, Bangalore etc have room to expand in many directions so in the suburbia you will find such housing colonies both old and new. Even in my Tier II hometown (Coimbatore), they are literally called "Xyz" colony, some other cities use the word "layout" etc. Like my relatives in Bangalore live in such area.

The newer ones do the same house model repeated just like North American suburbia and what you have posted for Karachi. Normally the word villa or such is used for these projects. Older ones with legacy/heritage, normally you would buy the plot and develop whichever house you wanted yourself. These options are still available, but now there is the standard option you can just buy into (horizontal condo, repeated villa project etc).

Bombay is interesting case given its downtown area is very hemmed in, so the expansion takes place more in its satellite areas (Navi Mumbai, Thane etc). In the regular city apartments are thus preferred to large degree, same can be said of the core areas of all the cities in India. As you move to satellite areas and further away where land gets cheaper, but logistics to core are still decent....thats where you find a better mix between apartments, villas and so on.

I think maybe @Bombaywalla will have more specifics on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_21

A-Team said:


> looks pretty cool man.
> 
> BTW how much are the houses here? prince wise and can foreigners also buy houses there?
> 
> 
> 
> How much are the prices for the houses here on average that is? Can foreigners buy houses here?
> 
> Hope GHQ wont hang me for teasing them on PDF and wanting to a buy a house there



Price range would be anywhere from $ 80000 - $ 200000 .I am sure foreigners can because such areas are usually the places where you can spot Foreigners . Bahria towns are usually multi-billion projects . Owned by Malik Riaz (one of the richest men in Pakistan ) . Multiplexes , Bowling , Hospitals , Universities , Malls almost everything is available inside so you don't need to go outside The Bahria towns in Lahore and Islamabad are as much impressive . 

Bahria town Lahore


















One of the largest replicas of Eiffel tower







I am sure you and GHQ can work out a deal .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali_raza

truely


Khan_21 said:


> Price range would be anywhere from $ 80000 - $ 200000 .I am sure foreigners can because such areas are usually the places where you can spot Foreigners . Bahria towns are usually multi-billion projects . Owned by Malik Riaz (one of the richest men in Pakistan ) . Multiplexes , Bowling , Hospitals , Universities , Malls almost everything is available inside so you don't need to go outside The Bahria towns in Lahore and Islamabad are as much impressive .
> 
> Bahria town Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest replicas of Eiffel tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you and GHQ can work out a deal .


 impressed by this project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Bahria town is also coming to Multan, Peshawar, Hydrabad, Sukkur and Quetta.








A-Team said:


> How much are the prices for the houses here on average that is? Can foreigners buy houses here?
> 
> Hope GHQ wont hang me for teasing them on PDF and wanting to a buy a house there



Of course just make sure to not have Indian visa on passport  You will be surprised to find out that many Afghans do buy houses in such places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ConcealCarry

This guy Malik Riaz not only has a vision but he has always delivered what he promised and in quick time. I appreciate him for his large construction projects that directly employs thousands of unskilled labour and many thousands more in support industries.


----------



## Bombaywalla

Nilgiri said:


> Bombay is interesting case given its downtown area is very hemmed in, so the expansion takes place more in its satellite areas (Navi Mumbai, Thane etc). In the regular city apartments are thus preferred to large degree, same can be said of the core areas of all the cities in India. As you move to satellite areas and further away where land gets cheaper, but logistics to core are still decent....thats where you find a better mix between apartments, villas and so on.
> 
> I think maybe @Bombaywalla will have more specifics on it.




While it is true that there is absolutely no space available for boring suburban sprawls inside the island city and its densely built-up suburbs, there is demand for such projects outside the city, for example, Aamby Valley, Lavasa etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Eiffel tower, BT Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WarFariX

any idea about sports city ballot8ng which was supposed to take place on 10oct


----------



## ghazi52

_







_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Incog_nito

Is BT - Karachi looking to expands it's plotting and will there be an new housing scheme coming to Karachi?

Please let us know which housing scheme is coming to Karachi soon?


----------



## Basel

ghazi52 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Looks nice but legally its very risky investment because BT is not registered as society under societies act due to which it's transfer don't have any legal authority and it is also a dangerous thing for investors too.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Incog_nito

Any Other housing scheme coming to Karachi. Is 7 Wonder City a true housing scheme in Karachi?


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> .............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........



Nice project. But shouldn't they have road signs in English AND Urdu? Think of how many people who would be challenged to find a place like a 'Masjid', for example? A vast majority of Pakistanis would have a hard time understanding these English-only signs when they don't know enough English and they would have a few seconds to try to read these signs.

This English-only reflects a subtle disdain for Urdu--the national language of Pakistan and the binding force which even Baluch separatists are compelled to use to express their opinion. Having English only signs doesn't signify liberal or progressive.


----------



## ghazi52

__

*Jinnah Avenue *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WarFariX

Meengla said:


> Nice project. But shouldn't they have road signs in English AND Urdu? Think of how many people who would be challenged to find a place like a 'Masjid', for example? A vast majority of Pakistanis would have a hard time understanding these English-only signs when they don't know enough English and they would have a few seconds to try to read these signs.
> 
> This English-only reflects a subtle disdain for Urdu--the national language of Pakistan and the binding force which even Baluch separatists are compelled to use to express their opinion. Having English only signs doesn't signify liberal or progressive.


yes bilkum...english ko bas business ya parhai ki had tak hi rakha jae to behtar hai..we have our ownlanguages as well


----------



## ghazi52

CHICAGO--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Hyatt Hotels Corporation (NYSE: H) announced today plans to expand its Grand Hyatt and Hyatt Regency brands in Pakistan with the signing of management agreements by a Hyatt affiliate for four Hyatt-branded hotels: Grand Hyatt Islamabad, Hyatt Regency Karachi, Hyatt Regency Lahore, and Hyatt Regency Rawalpindi. Bahria Town, one of the largest private developers in Asia, will own the four Hyatt-branded hotels.

“We look forward to collaborating with the Bahria team to open the first Grand Hyatt and Hyatt Regency hotels in Pakistan”
Tweet this
“We look forward to collaborating with the Bahria team to open the first Grand Hyatt and Hyatt Regency hotels in Pakistan,” said Peter Norman, senior vice president, acquisitions and development – Europe, Africa, and Middle East (EAME) and Southwest Asia for Hyatt. “Following last year’s announcement for the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), we are optimistic about the growth of Hyatt’s brands in Pakistan. The opening of these hotels will serve as a testament to the global appeal of the Grand Hyatt and Hyatt Regency brands as they continue to expand worldwide and offer more choices to our guests.”

With the announcement a Grand Hyatt and three Hyatt Regency hotels in Pakistan, Hyatt is taking another step in growing its brand footprint in the Middle East and Southwest Asia. The EAME/Southwest Asia region is a significant growth opportunity for Hyatt as the segment accounts for approximately 25 percent of the company’s executed contract rooms base. As of December 31, 2015, the Company had approximately 60 Hyatt-branded hotels under development in EAME/Southwest Asia.

Hyatt Regency Karachi will offer a range of amenities, as well as spaces that will make the hotel a go-to gathering place for any occasion. The hotel will feature approximately 200 guestrooms, a lobby lounge, three-meal restaurant, and more than 17,000 square feet (1,600 square meters) of flexible meeting and event space. The hotel is expected to open in 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

U/c Malik Raiz Residency





__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

HAIDER said:


> Bahria is Dubai killer..............big time.



Sir, I've read various assessments by very large economy power houses. What they are saying is that by 2025. Pakistan real estate market would have done over a trillion rupees worth of business between now and then in Residential related real estate. That's over $ 100 billion!! A few reports also stated that initially, there will be about 4 cities with their ports and dry-ports, that would have the GDP above Dubai. It is just 8 years out and the chances are looking pretty good. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, I've read various assessments by very large economy power houses. What they are saying is that by 2025. Pakistan real estate market would have done over a trillion rupees worth of business between now and then in Residential related real estate. That's over $ 100 billion!! A few reports also stated that initially, there will be about 4 cities with their ports and dry-ports, that would have the GDP above Dubai. It is just 8 years out and the chances are looking pretty good. Thanks



I doubt pakistan would surpass dubai. Pakistan lacks the proper strong legal system to create that kind of growth.


----------



## Logicaldude

Can one buy a house there with 1 crore PKR?


----------



## WebMaster

ghazi52 said:


> Latest Updates



Is this area good for investment @ghazi52 vs Bahria Town?


----------



## ghazi52

WebMaster said:


> Is this area good for investment @ghazi52 vs Bahria Town?



I will prefer Bahria Town.


----------



## ghazi52

Grand Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Clutch said:


> I doubt pakistan would surpass dubai. Pakistan lacks the proper strong legal system to create that kind of growth.


I wouldn't say it is possible in the sense of the general country, but I can see pockets - e.g. DHA, Bahria Town, Gwadar, Islamabad, etc - being relatively very well developed and wealthy areas. It's the natural by product of amalgamating lots of people with the right amount of income and comparable wants. But general sense? I agree, not happening.


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

bahria town hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Iqbal Villa , 150 sq yards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ali plaza.....
*




__

...





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cinegold Plex Cinema U/C





















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Dancing fountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucky Breeze




----------



## Menace2Society

Any pictures of Rafi stadium construction?


----------



## RangeMaster

Menace2Society said:


> Any pictures of Rafi stadium construction?


Its construction has not started yet.


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria Apartments





_


Another building under construction on Jinnah Avn. Another Apartment block?





_


*carnival area

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

RangeMaster said:


> Its construction has not started yet.



Any news about when construction will begin?


----------



## RangeMaster

Menace2Society said:


> Any news about when construction will begin?


They've named it as Rafi cricket stadium.Any news about construction?.......Nope.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

EagleEyes said:


> Which part of Bahria Town is good for investment?


sports city is the golden investment..however if u still feel unsafe from bahria then DHA city is the best bet




RangeMaster said:


> Its construction has not started yet.





Menace2Society said:


> Any news about when construction will begin?





RangeMaster said:


> They've named it as Rafi cricket stadium.Any news about construction?.......Nope.


Construction has already laid its base...they will start stadiukm project by late 2017


----------



## truthseeker2010

ghazi52 said:


> U/c Malik Raiz Residency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



That is HUUUUUUUUUUUGEE


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town starts garbage lifting in Karachi*






_Chief Executive Malik Riaz Hussain says cleanliness campaign would be done without any charges_

*KARACHI: After the unsuccessful cleanliness campaign of Karachi mayor, the Bahria Town has started lifting garbage from the narrow lanes of Karachi’s Central District.*

Bahria Town Chief Executive Malik Riaz Hussain, in a telephonic address on the occasion, said garbage lifting in Karachi would be done without any charges. He said it is the government’s job to continue this effort. He said the cleanliness campaign has no political motive. He said they did not use welfare works for doing politics.

Malik Riaz said Bahria Town would successfully discharge its duty in lifting garbage from the area the government has assigned it. He said local and provincial governments should ensure daily cleanliness of the city and Bahria Town would always cooperate with them in this regard.

The garbage lifting started on Monday after mutual discussion between Bahria Town Chairman Malik Riaz and Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah recently. While talking to ‘The News’ on Monday, the spokesman of Bahria Town Zain Malik said that garbage lifting had just been started and the pace would accelerate with time.

He said that Malik Raiz had offered Bahria Town’s services to lift garbage from Karachi. Zain said that he had held talks with the Sindh CM who had directed him to start garbage lifting from Karachi’s central district because it was MQM’s stronghold.

Zain told ‘The News’ that a survey was being conducted to see the amount of machinery required to successfully complete the garbage lifting drive. He further asserted that they would clean Karachi’s Central District.

The trucks with manpower are seen working in Karachi’s Central District with banners saying “Safaiee Muhim Bahria Town” — which literally translates as Bahria Town’s cleanliness drive. Earlier, at a press conference with Karachi Mayor Waseem Akhtar, Karachi District Central Chairman Rehan Hashmi said he lived in Defence Housing Authority. When he was pointed about heaps of garbage, he got offended and challenged the media, but later the mayor asked him to calm down. Hashmi has opened a cafeteria at the Nazimabad Eidgah. He has covered the ground to cater to sports for commercial purposes only and has closed it for common citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> Construction has already laid its base...they will start stadiukm project by late 2017



Any pictures?


----------



## WarFariX

Menace2Society said:


> Any pictures?


udhar jaana nai hora ajkal


----------



## Kabira

Bahria town Karachi will eventually have population of 1 million right?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WarFariX

ghazi52 said:


>


are you a real estate man  ?


----------



## ghazi52

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> are you a real estate man  ?


No.
Living in USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> are you a real estate man  ?


@ghazi52 No just a Patriot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Khafee said:


> @ghazi52 No just a Patriot.



Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

Khafee said:


> @ghazi52 No just a Patriot.


dont u think this mosque is copied from grand abu dhabi mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


>




This mosque is kind of cheating when it comes to size.. They just built a huge wall around a courtyard and called it the largest.

Have a fully enclosed roof... then let's see.


----------



## Khafee

ali_raza said:


> dont u think this mosque is copied from grand abu dhabi mosque


Yes. But thats ok. After all, Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria Apartments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

Clutch said:


>



Brilliant video, One thing I admire Malik Riaz, he has set the standards very high, this is how all of Pakistan should be developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

why do all the palm trees look dead ? they just look like wooden stumps or are they just growing or something ?


----------



## WarFariX

khanz said:


> why do all the palm trees look dead ? they just look like wooden stumps or are they just growing or something ?


they r growing...if u visit arab then u will see these growing trees many places


----------



## ghazi52

2015 newspaper..............

*Sindh govt allotted 44,000 acres of land to Bahria Town: Rangers*

ISLAMABAD: The Sindh government has allotted thousands of acres of government land to Bahria Town owner Malik Riaz, according to a report placed by the Pakistan Rangers during a meeting of the apex committee in May.

The Rangers told the committee that the *provincial government had allotted 44,000 acres of government land to Bahria Town.*

Military sources told Dawn that the meeting was held on May 14.

Sources told Dawn the land allotted to Bahria Town was along the Super Highway.

Although Dawn made repeated attempts to get in touch with Sharjeel Inam Memon, the provincial information minister, to obtain the Sindh government’s version, neither did he pick up the phone nor did he reply to the text message.

*The housing firm has rejected the Rangers’ claim*
On the other hand, Bahria Town flatly rejected the Rangers claim.

A letter issued on June 9 by the organisation’s corporate office in Rawalpindi to Maj Gen Bilal Akbar, Director General of Rangers, Sindh, said: “Not a single acre of government land has been allotted / purchased by Bahria Town.”

Rejecting the Rangers’ claim, the firm further stated: “The above figure of 44,000 acres is incorrect, baseless and frivolous.”

The real estate firm said it had purchased the land from private parties and paid all duties and taxes.

According to a report which Bahria Town recently placed before the Supreme Court, the real estate firm owns 40,000 acres land in different cities across the country.

A legal aide to Malik Riaz told Dawn that the Rangers information was incorrect. He speculated that someone might have passed incorrect information to Rangers. According to him, Bahria Town had purchased a total of 7,631 acres in Karachi to date.

A senior official of Bahria Town, retired colonel Khalilur Rehman, said the real estate firm had purchased the land from private owners at prices ranging from Rs850,000 to Rs 6,000,000 (six million rupees) per acre.

He confirmed that on June 9, the firm had written a letter to the Rangers Director General requesting “correction” of their record. However, Rangers have not replied to the letter so far.

Sources in Rangers said that any information meant for the Director General was first “tested and analysed” at different levels. “Only well-scrutinised information can be passed to the Director General,” one source added.


----------



## Kabira

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanz

wow if only all pakistani cities looked like this !


----------



## Kabira



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

khanz said:


> wow if only all pakistani cities looked like this !



If only Pakistani people voted for competent people instead of lineage.... Then yes, very city in Pak will look like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz

Clutch said:


> If only Pakistani people voted for competent people instead of lineage.... Then yes, very city in Pak will look like this.



Yes we need to get rid of the feudal system and invest more in education then only things will improve. One day hopefully just need to keep striving.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Paradise?*
Bahria Paradise is not another Bahria Town. The primary idea behind Bahria Paradise is to experiment with extreme facilitation. The idea is to have an even more perfect mini Bahria Town within the already existing Bahria Town.

On one hand, Bahria Paradise will have all Bahria Town Karachi facilities as the ground-zero, while on the other it will enhance the plans for this new mega project in order to create an altogether different and special experience.

Bahria Paradise is offering residential plots of 250sq yard, 500sq yard, 1000sq yards and 5000sq yard luxury villas on a four-year easy installment plan.






Bahria Paradise is located in Precinct-16, Bahria Town Karachi. It’s a mere 4km from the Super Highway. The location of Bahria Paradise makes is again a result of the exclusive planning for this new venture. Having the world’s third largest mosque right in front, Bahria Paradise is also in close proximity of the following exciting attractions:


Hyatt Regency, the very first branded gold resort in Pakistan
Rafi Stadium, the largest cricket stadium of Pakistan
The first ever 36-hole GPA standard golf course of Pakistan
State of the art hospital
An international standard theme park – first of its kind in the country – as well as a carnival park and night safari
One of the top private educational institutes in the country, the Roots Millennium School
A world class gym






There is also the largest dancing fountain in the country that you can see from anywhere in Bahria Paradise.

*Prices*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

*April 2017 update*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi

Clutch said:


> *April 2017 update*



Great video!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Grand Jamia Masjid








Gate House




Bahria International Hospital




Night Safari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5khanm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Very nice.......also need more tree plantation there.


----------



## RangeMaster

Bahria apartments







Theme park







Cricket stadium(Largest in Pakistan)
construction started

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

_L_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria Homes (People have already started living there)






Bahria Apartments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*





The Bahria Town Icon* stands tall on Karachi’s most prime location Shahrah-e-Firdousi next to Abdullah Shah Ghazi Mazar. 

The Bahria Town Icon, pioneer of modern high-rise buildings in Pakistan, will change the way we build, what we build and how we interact with what we construct. A history in its making, the Icon will dictate its term to the future. It is not just the tallest building of Pakistan but will also have the most advanced infrastructure and amenities that the 21st century has to offer. 

*Project Features*

• Powerful location
• Mall of Karachi, mega mall with local & international brands
• 62 storey tower for serviced corporate offices
• 40 storey residential tower for serviced apartments
• CineGold Cinema, food court & fine dining restaurants
• Bahria President's Club with infinity pool, world-class gymnasium,luxury spa and fine-dining restaurant 
• Summit, country's highest restaurant
• Altitude, country's highest terraced fine-dining restaurant
• Dedicated spaces & complete facilities for corporate meetings & conferences
• 7 basement floors dedicated for parking (accommodates 2,300 vehicles) 
• World-class security infrastructure 
• State-of-the-art IT & communication infrastructure
• Round the clock maintenance services
• Panoramic views of the city and the ocean
• 100% backup power ( No Load- Shedding)
• First building to have conducted wind-tunnel tests
• A cogeneration plant, water filtration plant, building management system and advanced communication system
• Vertical transportation also employs high speed elevators including several double decker elevators
• Developed in collaboration with the world’s finest consultants and architects, both local & international

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Bahia town Karachi is starting to look like Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Cinegold Plex

U/C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

___

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dancing Fountain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Samlee

Solomon2 said:


> On March 19, around midday, several police mobiles led by Inspector Khan Nawaz surrounded Juma Morio goth, a small village of about 250 houses in deh Langheji, district Malir, about 13 kilometres north of the Super Highway. They were accompanied by bulldozers, wheel loaders and dump trucks.
> 
> Their objective: to demolish a number of huts and make way for a Bahria Town road through the village. “The job was quickly completed and the rubble hauled away while hapless villagers looked on in a daze, knowing full well there will be no justice for them,” said Ameer Ali, one of the residents -
> 
> *Bahria Town Karachi: Greed unlimited*



So What Your Zionists Paymasters Do This To Palestinians All The Time.

And This Piece Was Published By Dawn Because Bahria Would Not Give Them Advertisements.Eversince The The News Leaks and So Called CPEC 'Masterpland' Nobody Trusts Dawn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Samlee said:


> So What Your Zionists Paymasters Do This To Palestinians All The Time.
> 
> And This Piece Was Published By Dawn Because Bahria Would Not Give Them Advertisements.Eversince The The News Leaks and So Called CPEC 'Masterpland' Nobody Trusts Dawn



What you said may well be true, but you cannot deny that Malik Riaz and Bahria Town have a history of trampling on poor, hapless people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria Heights 















According to Bahria Town's Site.

Inspired By Sheikh Zayed Road, Dubai

Jinnah Avenue Commercial is going to redefine the commercial space of Pakistan, and this is your chance to become a part of one of the most prime commercial locations in the country. Destined to be the Ideal Business Area, Jinnah Avenue Commercial provides outstanding commercial plots alongside the magnificent Jinnah Avenue stretching in the center of Bahria Town Karachi. Invest in this profit centre of the future in the fastest developing real estate project in Karachi. 

Features

• Strategically Located at the Entrance of Bahria Town Karachi
• Direct Access to Superhighway and the planned Karachi Lahore Motorway (M9)
• 20 Minutes from the Airport
• Service Roads and Allocated Spacious Parking for All Plazas
• Already Approved for Midrise Buildings
• Will serve over10 Lac residents across Bahria Town Karach


Bahria heights render 






__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Samlee said:


> So What Your Zionists Paymasters Do This To Palestinians All The Time.


Actually, that's not true at all, so it's just gratuitous anti-Semitism from your filthy fingertips, something you've whipped up to blind yourself to needless cruelty to your own fellow Pakistanis. 

What should caring Pakistanis do to tyrants like you? Not vote them into office? And if they are in office already and refuse to resign, accept electoral defeat, etc...?


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jupiter2007

In my onion Bahria Town Sindh should NOT be a part of Karachi city or Karachi division.
*It should be developed as a new city with it's own mayor.
It's own municipal system.
It's own water treatment system.
It's own waste management system.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

jupiter2007 said:


> In my onion Bahria Town Sindh should NOT be a part of Karachi city or Karachi division.
> *It should be developed as a new city with it's own mayor.
> It's own municipal system.
> It's own water treatment system.
> It's own waste management system.*
> View attachment 433039



First let the land issue get settled, also people will get allotment or transfer letter of property from BTK which is not a valid legal title document of ownership or rights of ownership due to which most banks are not financing BTK.


----------



## Tangent123

Basel said:


> First let the land issue get settled, also people will get allotment or transfer letter of property from BTK which is not a valid legal title document of ownership or rights of ownership due to which most banks are not financing BTK.


If banks are not financing, than what is the source of such huge capital.


----------



## Basel

Tangent123 said:


> If banks are not financing, than what is the source of such huge capital.



You should ask this from concerned Govt۔ departments، where the money is coming from?


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Under construction Theme Park in Bahria town Karachi *



















*Grand Jamia Masjid Karachi under construction in Bahria town Karachi World's 4th largest Masjid 











*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Solomon2 said:


> Their objective: to demolish a number of huts and make way for a Bahria Town road through the village. “The job was quickly completed and the rubble hauled away while hapless villagers looked on in a daze, knowing full well there will be no justice for them,” said Ameer Ali


Reminds of that old lady which claimed a straw hut, on some island near Karachi.
Musharraf govt. wanted to build some resort there, but Pakistani libtards, and foreign media forced Musharraf to drop that idea and move on.
I hope that lady still lives on that island.
Now I advice Mr. Ameer Ali to share the ownership papers with court.
Similarly, in Lahore we have stay order on development projects, because they are passing yards away from ruins of useless structures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town Interchange*
Another milestone achieved! 

Bahria Town Karachi to build its own dedicated interchange on M-9 Motorway. Agreement signed with FWO. Bahria Town to entirely bear the costs of construction which is worth billions of Rupees.


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town Karachi M9 Interchange (BTK M9)*







The interchange is planned, designed and constructed to provide the ingress to and egress from Bahria Town Karachi (BTK) – one of the largest residential complex of Pakistan situated on the under-construction Karachi-Hyderabad M-9 Motorway.

Scope of Services

Detailed Design of M-9 in front of BTK, underpasses, bridges, causeways and access roads along with drainage, pumping stations and electrification etc.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The big dome is almost complete

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Unseen Visit Of Bahria Town Karachi In Private Helicopter Of Bahria Town*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


>


This is pretty architecture.... but there has been zero consideration for the actual area this is being built in. During peak summer Karachi temperatures go to 40°C plus, and the sun blazing directly on your head can give anyone heat stroke if they are exposed for more than 30-40 minutes at a stretch. There is a reason why Karachi mosques generally have tents in their open spaces and the mosque building is air conditioned or heavily ventilated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Mujahid Memon

ghazi52 said:


>


so much dust pollution in that area. How people will live there?


----------



## Clutch

Mujahid Memon said:


> so much dust pollution in that area. How people will live there?




Like this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Satellite imagery for BTK Interchange


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

18th February 2018


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Masjid e Aashiq




















.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

**Aerial View of Rafi Cricket Stadium* Rafi Cricket Stadium is an under-construction Cricket Stadium*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M - 9 connection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Inaugration of Bahria Hospital*


Bahria Town Karachi Hospital is ready to start its operations on the 23rd of March,


----------



## ghazi52

*Aerial View of under-construction Cricket Stadium*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*BAHRIA TOWN KARACHI*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Grand Opening of Bahria Town International Hospital Karachi TODAY! Pakistan's most modern and comprehensive healthcare facility.
An agreement is going to sign between Motorway police to shift the injured peoples to Bahria hospital.


















*Departments & Features of Bahria Town Hospital Karachi*

Bahria Town Hospital Karachi will have the following departments and facilities for people.


24/7 Emergency, ICU, CCU, NICU
Cardiology and Cardio Therosick Surgery
General and Laparoscopic Surgery
Obstetrics and Gynecology
Pediatrics and Neonatology
Nephrology, Dialysis, Urology and Renal Transplant
Orthopedics, Neurology and Neurosurgery
Ophthalmology and Corneal Transplant
ENT and Cochlear Implant Surgery
Radiology, MRI, CT Scan, Digital Radiography & Mammography
Latest Laboratory and Blood Bank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

These smaller cities should not be part of Karachi city. These should be an independent cities with their own Mayer and city council, federal and provincial funds should be allocated to them directly instead of going through Karachi city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria underpass main tunnels roof casting started

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## jupiter2007

Pakistan has yet to build a model city with it’s own city government, power generation station, water treatment system [gray and black water treatment system (if not at least residential and commercial wastewater treatment system)], garbage collection and Waste treatment system (waste can also be used for renewable energy), proper residential and commercial zoning, streets, parks, buildings, communication and transportation system (Metro/Buses, Bus stops, monorail, subway/Rail system), Education system (schools, colleges, universities, public libraries), art/cultural centers/district, Healthcare (hospitals, non-emergency centers, small clinics), emergency response system (medical response (ambulance), police and fire brigades), use of modern technology to prevent crimes by using High resolution CCTV cameras, modern police systems, focusing on green city to reduce pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

jupiter2007 said:


> Pakistan has yet to build a model city with it’s own city government, power generation station, water treatment system [gray and black water treatment system (if not at least residential and commercial wastewater treatment system)], garbage collection and Waste treatment system (waste can also be used for renewable energy), proper residential and commercial zoning, streets, parks, buildings, communication and transportation system (Metro/Buses, Bus stops, monorail, subway/Rail system), Education system (schools, colleges, universities, public libraries), art/cultural centers/district, Healthcare (hospitals, non-emergency centers, small clinics), emergency response system (medical response (ambulance), police and fire brigades), use of modern technology to prevent crimes by using High resolution CCTV cameras, modern police systems, focusing on green city to reduce pollution.



What you are describing sound like Bahria town. Apart from monorail ofcourse because these are not big enough. Though Bahria Karachi have potential to become million plus city in near future.


----------



## jupiter2007

Kabira said:


> What you are describing sound like Bahria town. Apart from monorail ofcourse because these are not big enough. Though Bahria Karachi have potential to become million plus city in near future.



Bahria Town is still part of Karachi city. It does not have it’s own city government.

I am talking about a model city with it’s own city government, own police, power plant, water treatment plant, waste management, etc.

Anyway, Supreme Court ruled against Bahria Town, let’s see what’s going to happens to it.

I would love Bahria city to have art district and advance science university.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh updates from Paragon's website. Looks like the speedy work on the stadium.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## American Pakistani

ghazi52 said:


>



As always some crazies walking on the road.


----------



## ghazi52

*Rafi Cricket Stadium |Bahria Town|Karachi*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Rafi Cricket Stadium Under Construction at Bahria Town Karachi


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

U/C Trade Centre on Kinnah Avenue


----------



## Rocky rock

ghazi52 said:


> Rafi Cricket Stadium Under Construction at Bahria Town Karachi


How many times do i need to tell there's something wrong with your format most of your picture's didn't even open the file get corrupt on loading.
And yes my internet is working preety good.


----------



## Mugen

Rocky rock said:


> How many times do i need to tell there's something wrong with your format most of your picture's didn't even open the file get corrupt on loading.
> And yes my internet is working preety good.


I am having no problem with his pics. All recent post with pics are displaying properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

U/C Trade Centre on Kinnah Avenue


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Follow this YouTube channel to watch Bahria Town videos.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsMB-Lkasy5B1LhWVSmnX6Q/videos


----------



## ghazi52

Jama Masjid, BAHRIA TOWN , KARACHI.
*
*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town Karachi Theme Park*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

Hospital


----------



## ghazi52

*Jama Masjid*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bahria Town is facing a severe financial crisis the real estate developer’s inflow of cash is in the control of the Supreme Court.


----------



## monitor

ghazi52 said:


> Bahria Town is facing a severe financial crisis the real estate developer’s inflow of cash is in the control of the Supreme Court.



Why what happened to them. They are doing great job I think building a separate city with modern outlook.


----------



## Danish saleem

monitor said:


> Why what happened to them. They are doing great job I think building a separate city with modern outlook.



their only mistake is, they are doing good for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Danish saleem said:


> their only mistake is, they are doing good for Pakistan.


Pakistanis have become a jealous nation.
If you give a lot in Bahria to it's critics, they will keep quite.



monitor said:


> Why what happened to them. They are doing great job I think building a separate city with modern outlook.


What he's doing, govt. of Pakistan can't do a fraction of it in 100 years.
He's the only property developer in Pakistan, who deliver rest either don't deliver or deliver partially with low quality, but no one criticize them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

BATMAN said:


> Pakistanis have become a jealous nation.
> If you give a lot in Bahria to it's critics, they will keep quite.
> 
> 
> What he's doing, govt. of Pakistan can't do a fraction of it in 100 years.
> He's the only property developer in Pakistan, who deliver rest either don't deliver or deliver partially with low quality, but no one criticize them.



i found three people who deliver for Pakistan,
1. Bhutto
2. Shahbaz Sharif
3. Malik Riaz.

and all three were now past. we are the nation who love to worship graves, but never respect our legends, when they are alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

Im assuming BT will scrap the Rafi cricket staduim now CJP is after them for corruption.


----------



## ghazi52

No activity, all equipment gone n so the stadium.........................


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bahria Town (small city) is pretty much dead now , due to Bureaucracy in nation

>Bahria Town's net worth is around 30 Billion Dollar
>Government is demending 5 Billion Dollar up front from Developer which might be difficult to produce

Government should have tied in the demand to actual profits after sale of property to buyers


17% Tax on 30 Billion Dollar = 5.1 Billion Dollar
2-3 Billion for construction / salaries for labors
23 Billion in Profits to be distributed to him and his partners (investors if any) 

I don't think Malik Riaz is rich enough to develop the city and also give this upfront money 
he should be asked to give this fund after sale of all property is done



After the Failiure of Crescent Bay project in Karachi this will be the second failed project of enormous stature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

ghazi52 said:


> No activity, all equipment gone n so the stadium.........................


Update????


----------



## ghazi52

Great Janjua said:


> Update????




No activity, all equipment gone n so the stadium.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

ghazi52 said:


> No activity, all equipment gone n so the stadium.........................


Damn


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

https://www.samaa.tv/news/2019/02/sc-turns-down-bahria-towns-offer-to-pay-rs405b-in-12-years/

Pakistan’s top court has once again turned down Bahria Town’s offer to pay *Rs405 billion in 12 years* for acquiring land illegally for its three projects in Karachi, Islamabad, and Murree.

Bahria Town’s lawyer, Ali Zafar, asked for more time to review the time period to pay the amount.

An implementation bench of the Supreme Court was hearing a case on court order which barred Bahria Town Karachi from selling any plot. In its May 4, 2018 verdict the court had declared the land granted to the Malir Development Authority as illegal.

Some poor soul stuck in chaos on social media






This is not a small issue every Pakistani Oversea is following the Bahria Town story closely

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1862488/1-lights-go-off-bahria-town-financial-crisis-deepens/








Government has to step in to ensure , a reasonable outcome is attained so investment of Pakistani is protected and also Tax is collected from Bahria Town but in reasonable fashion


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town wants an end to all inquiries against its management in return for Rs 485 billion*

Bahria Town has asked for complete legal immunity of its directors and management in return of its new offer of Rs485 billion.

The new proposal was submitted in the Supreme Court on Tuesday. After finalisation of the proposal all criminal and civil liabilities against its “directors (past and present), shareholders, management of BTPL and/or its associated entities shall cease to exist,” says the proposal.

All “on-going inquiries, investigations by all agencies (NAB, FIA, FBR, Anti-corruption) in said matters is said to be ceased/waived/discharged,” according to the proposal. It asks for the court to refrain investigating agencies from investigations against the management for “all times to come”.

On May 4, 2018 the court ruled that the Malir Development Authority illegally granted land to Bahria Town.

The Sindh government had allotted the land to MDA for building a housing scheme. The MDA, however, exchanged the land with Bahria Town, the court said. Bahria Town was even barred from selling any plot or apartment in the housing scheme. The top court has been hearing a case on the implementation of its verdict.

The Bahria Town has made several proposals to get the land transferred to it. The court has rejected all the proposals so far.

In its new offer, Bahria Town has said that it will pay Rs485 billion for acquiring land illegally. It will pay Rs440 billion for the 16,896-acreKarachi Superhighway project, Rs22 billion for Takht Pari Rakh forest land, which spreads over 5,472 kanals, and Rs23 billion for Sulkhtar and Manga land.

Bahria Town said that it will make the down payment of Rs20 billion for Karachi land in six months, however, it wants the Rs10.75 billion it deposited in the court and Rs4.7 billion paid to the Sindh government to be readjusted in its Rs20 billion offer

In six months, it will pay R4.55 billion. The payment will be made through daily installments of 30% of sales proceeds collected or depositing in BTPL’s accounts relating to project land.

The remaining Rs420 billion will be paid in monthly installments of Rs2 million during the first five years and “average” monthly installment of Rs8.33 billion in the subsequent three years.

The Bahria Town said that it may transfer any of the developed property or asset to the government in lieu of the payments outstanding and or sell any property or asset anywhere else to pay the outstanding amounts


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> *Bahria Town wants an end to all inquiries against its management in return for Rs 485 billion*
> 
> Bahria Town has asked for complete legal immunity of its directors and management in return of its new offer of Rs485 billion.
> 
> The new proposal was submitted in the Supreme Court on Tuesday. After finalisation of the proposal all criminal and civil liabilities against its “directors (past and present), shareholders, management of BTPL and/or its associated entities shall cease to exist,” says the proposal.
> 
> All “on-going inquiries, investigations by all agencies (NAB, FIA, FBR, Anti-corruption) in said matters is said to be ceased/waived/discharged,” according to the proposal. It asks for the court to refrain investigating agencies from investigations against the management for “all times to come”.
> 
> On May 4, 2018 the court ruled that the Malir Development Authority illegally granted land to Bahria Town.
> 
> The Sindh government had allotted the land to MDA for building a housing scheme. The MDA, however, exchanged the land with Bahria Town, the court said. Bahria Town was even barred from selling any plot or apartment in the housing scheme. The top court has been hearing a case on the implementation of its verdict.
> 
> The Bahria Town has made several proposals to get the land transferred to it. The court has rejected all the proposals so far.
> 
> In its new offer, Bahria Town has said that it will pay Rs485 billion for acquiring land illegally. It will pay Rs440 billion for the 16,896-acreKarachi Superhighway project, Rs22 billion for Takht Pari Rakh forest land, which spreads over 5,472 kanals, and Rs23 billion for Sulkhtar and Manga land.
> 
> Bahria Town said that it will make the down payment of Rs20 billion for Karachi land in six months, however, it wants the Rs10.75 billion it deposited in the court and Rs4.7 billion paid to the Sindh government to be readjusted in its Rs20 billion offer
> 
> In six months, it will pay R4.55 billion. The payment will be made through daily installments of 30% of sales proceeds collected or depositing in BTPL’s accounts relating to project land.
> 
> The remaining Rs420 billion will be paid in monthly installments of Rs2 million during the first five years and “average” monthly installment of Rs8.33 billion in the subsequent three years.
> 
> The Bahria Town said that it may transfer any of the developed property or asset to the government in lieu of the payments outstanding and or sell any property or asset anywhere else to pay the outstanding amounts


3 billion dollars are offered..
Enough to start bhasha dam and even.
Great way to up reserves immediately and money thrown into System. 
Supreme Court must accept it.
This would start a new example for others to follow. 
Though. Zardari and nawaz would do this Their money is more important then their life.


----------



## Paul2

To me as an outsider, this sound past the level of surreal.


----------



## newb3e

thats low must be somewhere around 750b


----------



## ghazi52

The Supreme Court (SC) on Thursday ordered the conclusion of all legal proceedings against Bahria Town Karachi after accepting the Rs460 billion offer made by the real estate develop earlier and allowed the company to continue work in Karachi.

The apex court has also halted the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) from filing any references against Bahria Town and allowed the company to sell their plots in the metropolis.

According to the order, NAB will have to seek approval from the top court before pursuing any case against Bahria Town or the Sindh government.

The apex court also instructed Bahria Town Karachi to pay the amount in installments over the next seven years.

“Bahria Town Karachi will pay the first installment of Rs 25 billion by August 27,” the court said.

Sindh’s advocate general suggested during the hearing that the funds should be deposited by Bahria Town into the account of the provincial government.


----------



## Paul2

ghazi52 said:


> The Supreme Court (SC) on Thursday ordered the conclusion of all legal proceedings against Bahria Town Karachi after accepting the Rs460 billion offer made by the real estate develop earlier and allowed the company to continue work in Karachi.
> 
> The apex court has also halted the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) from filing any references against Bahria Town and allowed the company to sell their plots in the metropolis.
> 
> According to the order, NAB will have to seek approval from the top court before pursuing any case against Bahria Town or the Sindh government.
> 
> The apex court also instructed Bahria Town Karachi to pay the amount in installments over the next seven years.
> 
> “Bahria Town Karachi will pay the first installment of Rs 25 billion by August 27,” the court said.
> 
> Sindh’s advocate general suggested during the hearing that the funds should be deposited by Bahria Town into the account of the provincial government.


Oh my, they almost made me to believe that they will do that for real...


----------



## ghazi52

Latest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Work progress Karachi Bahria town Underpass M9 motorway*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah Avenue Commercial raising up in Bahria Town Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah Trade Center - 18 fl - Jinnah Avenue - U/C







Under construction:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdussamad

Fruits of corruption.


----------



## Dr-who

How much were property prices in terms of usd/gold in the 1960's during Gen Ayub era when a lot of residential societies were set up like KDA SCHEME 1, DHA, Township A1 (lhr)?
Is bahria town/Dck city affordable now compared to the 1960 income?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dominion Twin Towers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> Jinnah Avenue Commercial raising up in Bahria Town Karachi


totally ruined the best chance of having a good and clean skyline with these low rises...


----------



## Paul2

Baby Leone said:


> totally ruined the best chance of having a good and clean skyline with these low rises...


How are you going to give people a living in low rises with such population density?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town Karachi Street View (October 2019)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## W.11

ghazi52 said:


>



KIV project was the government's project to provide water to people of karachi, but mafia in Pakistani and sindhi govt has diverted it all to bahria town malik riaz zardari nawaz sharif, establishment builder mafia


----------



## python-000

The real condition of Karachi thank to ppp...


----------



## newb3e

W.11 said:


> KIV project was the government's project to provide water to people of karachi, but mafia in Pakistani and sindhi govt has diverted it all to bahria town malik riaz zardari nawaz sharif, establishment builder mafia


dha city also getting its share from k4!!

lakin corruption sirf politifians kartay hain boot lickers logic.



python-000 said:


> The real condition of Karachi thank to ppp...
> View attachment 585048


i was at jinnah jinnah emergency last night and there was this 5 years old girl who was attacked by stray dog and poor kid was in real pain!! we are talking about 7th largesr city in the world!! 

who the fk allowed this looting NfkingRO!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## python-000

ghazi52 said:


>


black money works great



newb3e said:


> dha city also getting its share from k4!!
> 
> lakin corruption sirf politifians kartay hain boot lickers logic.
> 
> 
> i was at jinnah jinnah emergency last night and there was this 5 years old girl who was attacked by stray dog and poor kid was in real pain!! we are talking about 7th largesr city in the world!!
> 
> who the fk allowed this looting NfkingRO!!


who cares about Karachi & its people jiya ppp jiya bhutto...


----------



## ghazi52

*A beautiful picture of Bahria Grand Masjid, Karachi!*
Captured by: @osamaiqbal5366


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town Karachi Interchange (M-9 Motorway) Latest Updates - December 2019*


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


>





python-000 said:


> black money works great
> 
> 
> who cares about Karachi & its people jiya ppp jiya bhutto...


Don't like the stadium desginn change.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Rafi Cricket Stadium Karachi ,going with rapid pace as outside walls are completed and now stands are under construction which will cover 60% of the stadium of its construction. S


----------



## ghazi52

Apparently, that large complex next to the Grand Jamia Masjid is an Iqra University campus building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Underpass Bahria Town Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Underpass ready





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wikki019

ghazi52 said:


>



we will use this stadium for international or PSL matches?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


>



Looks really grand. Pay homage to the Muslim architecture from Greater Pakistan South Asia area.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## El Sidd

Its all illegal.

Any government can just take the land back and then dama dam mast kalander

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rishav

ghazi52 said:


>



Doesn't look pretty . Instead of making so many of those 6-8 floor tiny match boxes they could have made 3-4 30-35 floor commercial towers . 
Because now 30-40 floor buildings are quite common in karachi i guess .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

rishav said:


> Doesn't look pretty . Instead of making so many of those 6-8 floor tiny match boxes they could have made 3-4 30-35 floor commercial towers .
> Because now 30-40 floor buildings are quite common in karachi i guess .


Higher you build, expensive it gets. That’s why high rises are so expensive. High building are only economically viable where land is expensive and sq footage is limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arjunk

ghazi52 said:


>



Already been trashed by jahil people who spit paan and throw garbage last i checked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rishav

Genghis khan1 said:


> Higher you build, expensive it gets. That’s why high rises are so expensive. High building are only economically viable where land is expensive and sq footage is limited.


Agree , as bahria seems to have huge amount of land .
But taller and fewer buildings would have looked much better .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

El Sidd said:


> Its all illegal.
> 
> Any government can just take the land back and then dama dam mast kalander


Bechara da to rhaa hai yar itni billions. Bus ker ab.



arjunk said:


> Already been trashed by jahil people who spit paan and throw garbage last i checked.


Bahria cleanliness is beyond anything. People habits change with time. 
Don't start crying at every instance. 
That's your people with bad habits. You can't wish them away. Being in civilization and better means always improve the life quality.



rishav said:


> Doesn't look pretty . Instead of making so many of those 6-8 floor tiny match boxes they could have made 3-4 30-35 floor commercial towers .
> Because now 30-40 floor buildings are quite common in karachi i guess .


Abhi to imran khan ne a ke ijazat dilwai hai. 
Is se phalay to ijazat hi nhn thi. 
Even in karachi.


----------



## Salahuddin Ayyubi

Clutch said:


> Looks really grand. Pay homage to the Muslim architecture from Greater Pakistan South Asia area.


It's nice. But I would've preferred if it was an Ottoman style mosque, it would've been unique to this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah Avenue Commercial Bahria Town Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

July 19, Sunday, 2020. Bahria Town, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


>


Frankly have you seen jamia masjid lahore in bahria town. It is pretty but not an architectural marvel as is this karachi one. 
How? 
Look the architect nayar ali dada was unable to install central air conditioning, and such big structure are so hot in summers. To cool these big structures you cannot put few large ac's.
Besides it has nothing pakistani into it. 
But again cooling is the major issue.
I would never even consider this nayar ali dada to be a big architect if he doesnt know how to cool it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Illegal propaganda


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## _NOBODY_

@ghazi52 How is the construction pace in Bahria Town Karachi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_NOBODY_ said:


> @ghazi52 How is the construction pace in Bahria Town Karachi?



Construction on going.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _NOBODY_

ghazi52 said:


> Construction on going.


Good to know, I hope all the problems that this project is facing gets quickly solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rafi Cricket Stadium..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

Malik Riaz is corrupt AF but he sure knows how to build lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

I went there over the weekend, it feels you have entered Dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

Few pics I took

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## python-000

Bahria Town & Karachi City...


----------



## Chishty4

Rafi Cricket Stadium Under Construction at Bahria Town Karachi. The Largest Cricket Stadium of Pakistan.

#Bahria #BahriaTown #Karachi #Sindh #Pakistan #Cricket 🇵🇰

📸 © Property 365

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Masjid-E-Riaz (Grand Jamia Masjid) and Bahria Heights under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## baqai

ghazi52 said:


> Aerial View of Masjid-E-Riaz (Grand Jamia Masjid) and Bahria Heights under construction.
> 
> 
> View attachment 668961



do you live there or in any way associated? I am contemplating on shifting there and have few concerns


----------



## ghazi52

baqai said:


> do you live there or in any way associated? I am contemplating on shifting there and have few concerns


Sorry, I can not help you. I am not living there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The journey of transition from then to now!
Jinnah Avenue Commercial, Bahria Town Karachi - Then & Now!

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Rafi Cricket Stadium at Bahria Town Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under-construction Grand Jamia Masjid (Masjid-e-Riaz) Bahria Town Karachi, 












From 8000 feet above








.


1- Malik Riaz Palace at Bahria Town Karachi
2- The Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Abid123

Why cant we make every city in Pakistan like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 744368







IF we could do the above to EVERY town and city in Pakistan, we would become a developed nation.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Abid123 said:


> Why cant we make every city in Pakistan like this?


How about we have world class universities in every city in Pakistan that produce top of the line graduates?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

pak-marine said:


> Go for villas higher premium though... Or alternatively DHA city highly recommended


Just curious! What’s the price range in US $s? Can the foreigners buy property in Pak?


----------



## Dr-who

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Just curious! What’s the price range in US $s? Can the foreigners buy property in Pak?


Different cities have different rates.
You can zameen.com(prices quoted 10-15 lacs more)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

Syed1. said:


> How about we have world class universities in every city in Pakistan that produce top of the line graduates?


Graduates, doing what exactly? Wrong priorities, wrong direction and wrong assumptions!
The purpose of universities and institutes should not be to produce cardboard boxes by the dozen! If they cannot be from the native discourse and develop from it... they are effectively useless!

Meaning, that institutes should rightfully be research and development centers, incubation centers and enhancement/value-addition places... in other words improve upon current and replace!

Desk jokeys with a letter of entitlement means nothing and it is abundantly apparent in it's affect. 

If Pakistan has an ironsmith/blacksmith a university should improve upon his skill, inform him on other relevant and best practices, not make him a boot polisher in chain of command!

I hope you got the gist of my rant...

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## krash

OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ said:


> Graduates, doing what exactly? Wrong priorities, wrong direction and wrong assumptions!
> The purpose of universities and institutes should not be to produce cardboard boxes by the dozen! If they cannot be from the native discourse and develop from it... they are effectively useless!
> 
> Meaning, that institutes should rightfully be research and development centers, incubation centers and enhancement/value-addition places... in other words improve upon current and replace!
> 
> Desk jokeys with a letter of entitlement means nothing and it is abundantly apparent in it's affect.
> 
> If Pakistan has an ironsmith/blacksmith a university should improve upon his skill, inform him on other relevant and best practices, not make him a boot polisher in chain of command!
> 
> I hope you got the gist of my rant...



As you rightly pointed out, the most pressing issue in almost all Pakistani universities is the ironic and deliberate curbing of any scholarly or independent thought processes, both academic and otherwise. It happens when the Universities are run by illiterate imbeciles; a retired Colonel here and a failed businessman there. A professor who bites back at a question from a student is not fit to clean the bathrooms of that university.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

krash said:


> As you rightly pointed out, the most pressing issue in almost all Pakistani universities is the ironic and deliberate curbing of any scholarly or independent thought processes, both academic and otherwise. It happens when the Universities are run by illiterate imbeciles; a retired Colonel here and a failed businessman there. A professor who bites back at a question from a student is not fit to clean the bathrooms of that university.


Clouded vision and misplaced priorities!

Otherwise sane people moving heavens and earths for a parchment only good in display glass as an achievement for rest of life and posterity. 

Imagine a gainfully employed graduate with a brand new car at a garage in front of a mechanic of around the same age and his fate being decided on the faith of mechanic on either to replace the engine or just the spark plugs...

And that very graduates mate equally endowed with similar set of honors in a filling case doing rounds of different establishments in hopes of same...
extreme but you get the point!

Institutes and universities long ago stopped producing people with a skill set that allows them either independent thought, improvement in life or trade. And you can see that manifested all around you...

In matters of housing, manufacturing, growing value addition, so on and so forth...

People are actually being intently dislodged from cultural knowledge and historic contexts and deeper meaning. 

An example is a shift from adobe housing that shifted in it's modern form in most developing countries without even ground rules that previous ones followed, that were more grounded in the local needs and requirements... such as extreme heat, fire, torrential rains or extreme periods of dry weather...

Instead a more superficial understanding has taken root, one that borrows from aesthetics of west Instead of grounded reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Just curious! What’s the price range in US $s? Can the foreigners buy property in Pak?




Good indicator for pricing.









Property & Real Estate for Sale in Bahria Town Karachi - Zameen.com


Find properties for Sale in Bahria Town Karachi within your budget on Zameen.com, Pakistan's No.1 Real Estate Portal. Get complete details of properties and available amenities.




www.zameen.com










Bahria town News


News and updates about Bahria Town Rawalpindi and Islamabad Pakistan, News about latest development in the market of real estate, news about latest development work of Bahria Town Karachi, News and updates about all new Projects of Pakistan.




bahriatowns.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town Aviation*


----------



## ghazi52

At London


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Grand Jamia Masjid (Masjid Al-Riaz) at Bahria Town Karachi..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 772324







Corruption aside, if Bahria town was allowed to happen EVERYWHERE in Pakistan then we would be more developed than most nations in the world.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Dont care how crook malik riaz us but he has done wonders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Dont care how crook malik riaz us but he has done wonders.








Who cares if he may or may not be corrupt. At least he gets important and impressive things done. Much better than zardar/bhutto and the Sharifs who are corrupt AND get absolutely NOTHING done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Who cares if he may or may not be corrupt. At least he gets important and impressive things done. Much better than zardar/bhutto and the Sharifs who are corrupt AND get absolutely NOTHING done.



Malik Riaz gets done what he does because he makes money off getting it done. Where he makes money off it not being done it does not get done. He's running a business for himself. Please don't elect him as our future prime minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

krash said:


> Malik Riaz gets done what he does because he makes money off getting it done. Where he makes money off it not being done it does not get done. He's running a business for himself. Please don't elect him as our future prime minister.



Well said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket Stadium..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

krash said:


> Malik Riaz gets done what he does because he makes money off getting it done. Where he makes money off it not being done it does not get done. He's running a business for himself. Please don't elect him as our future prime minister.



It's because of people worshiping corrupt people as long they "get things done" that Pakistan is a 3rd World Country.

If we demanded justice and rule of law for all, it would be a whole different country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rafi Cricket Stadium*
Ground leveling started
Bahria Town Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

The 'Robber Barons' of America from many decades ago also took advantage of political connections and their wealth and became richer. *But in the process, they created huge industries and infrastructure which employed tens of thousands of people, gave people mobility, and solidified America's position as the premier industrial power*. Things got done, even if some of them of questionable ethics, but the _country _benefited. Same with the Baharia Town Karachi. Even Imran Khan recently defended Malik Ryaz when an anchor asked him about Mr. Ryaz's corruption. Imran Khan said something like "At least the money ($250 millions?) the UK govt. made Malik Ryaz pay to the Pakistan govt is being used to pay some of the penalty Malik Ryaz owe because of the Baharia Town Karachi corruption'. This is Imran Khan's pragmatism and for that he's to be commended. 
And contrary to what some would say here: Most of the BTK land was barren, empty and had been for generations and would remain so for generations more. There are false claims to the land, driven by ethnic politics and opportunism, and also the Supreme Court made Malik Ryaz pay a *huge *penalty for his corruption. 
*Malik Ryaz is Pakistan's Robber Barron and he's is still better than stagnation and Baharia Town Karachi project is becoming one of the greatest achievements of Pakistan's real estate sector. Embrace it. It is not going anywhere!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town Karachi December 2021 Drone*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Neurath

Meengla said:


> The 'Robber Barons' of America from many decades ago also took advantage of political connections and their wealth and became richer. *But in the process, they created huge industries and infrastructure which employed tens of thousands of people, gave people mobility, and solidified America's position as the premier industrial power*. Things got done, even if some of them of questionable ethics, but the _country _benefited. Same with the Baharia Town Karachi. Even Imran Khan recently defended Malik Ryaz when an anchor asked him about Mr. Ryaz's corruption. Imran Khan said something like "At least the money ($250 millions?) the UK govt. made Malik Ryaz pay to the Pakistan govt is being used to pay some of the penalty Malik Ryaz owe because of the Baharia Town Karachi corruption'. This is Imran Khan's pragmatism and for that he's to be commended.
> And contrary to what some would say here: Most of the BTK land was barren, empty and had been for generations and would remain so for generations more. There are false claims to the land, driven by ethnic politics and opportunism, and also the Supreme Court made Malik Ryaz pay a *huge *penalty for his corruption.
> *Malik Ryaz is Pakistan's Robber Barron and he's is still better than stagnation and Baharia Town Karachi project is becoming one of the greatest achievements of Pakistan's real estate sector. Embrace it. It is not going anywhere!! *


Aptly put. People often tend to forget what that land was before BTK came along.

And it's not just the Americans. These corrupt industrialists and businessmen were found all over Britian and Europe during the Industrial revolution. The Chinese had a fair share of these men during the 1980s and 1990s. Their malpractices have had unforeseen advantages in the larger picture and no I'm not justifying them at all. Most of these corrupt businessmen have retired or are dead by the time of the country becoming developed as Industry becomes regulated, law enforcement becomes efficient and corruption is taken seriously by the courts. What follows is healthy competition in a regulated environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> *Bahria Town Karachi December 2021 Drone*



Wow! Absolutely beautiful! I had seen some night footage which were really beautiful but this is the best day time footage I have seen. And that golf course is prettier than the 3 golf courses within 40 minutes of drive from where I live in America, not that I care for golfing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Meengla

This is the point where Imran Khan is carefully saying his policies about corruption: Give the money back; and in not so many words, he is defending Malik Ryaz:


----------



## Meengla

Neurath said:


> Most of these corrupt businessmen have retired or are dead by the time of the country becoming developed as Industry becomes regulated, law enforcement becomes efficient and corruption is taken seriously by the courts. What follows is healthy competition in a regulated environment.



Good point. Never thought of that.
Stagnation is the best enemy to the economy of a nation! As they say in Urdu: "Harkat me Barkat". Imagine, build, employ, provide mobility to people... Can anyone say with a straight face that had there not been the Baharia Town Karachi project there would be tens of thousands of jobs?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction



Pakistan's Largest Cricket Stadium with 50,000 Capacity

RAFI CRICKET STADIUM BHARIA TOWN KARACHI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

ghazi52 said:


> *Bahria Town Karachi December 2021 Drone*


Spectacular project no one will believe its in Pakistan. 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Who cares if he may or may not be corrupt. At least he gets important and impressive things done. Much better than zardar/bhutto and the Sharifs who are corrupt AND get absolutely NOTHING done.


nope, 99% pakistanis think that a person developing a piece of desert out of a city into large real estate with proving millions of jobs ans housing and also paying a 400 billion fine is worse then rich fuedal lords and their supporters who send all their money out of the country or squeez farmers and middle class alike in sugarcane business

this is why 19 fmailies in 1960s who made pakistan into fastets developing country were force to leave, they went on to develop other countries like malaysia while pakistan ended up with two families, shareefs and zardaris, both loved and cherished by the people 

in summary

*pakistanis want to survive in sarmaydar system while hating sarmaydar*
*result: sarmaya is going elsewhere or is hidden in black*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ziaulislam said:


> nope, 99% pakistanis think that a person developing a piece of desert out of a city into large real estate with proving millions of jobs ans housing and also paying a 400 billion fine is worse then rich fuedal lords and their supporters who send all their money out of the country or squeez farmers and middle class alike in sugarcane business
> 
> this is why 19 fmailies in 1960s who made pakistan into fastets developing country were force to leave, they went on to develop other countries like malaysia while pakistan ended up with two families, shareefs and zardaris, both loved and cherished by the people
> 
> in summary
> 
> *pakistanis want to survive in sarmaydar system while hating sarmaydar*
> *result: sarmaya is going elsewhere or is hidden in black*








Yo make matters worst, ANYONE who does something positive for Pakistan gets accused of being "UnIslamic"..............I wonder when the sharifs zardaris/bhuttos will EVER be accused of being "UnIslamic"................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Yo make matters worst, ANYONE who does something positive for Pakistan gets accused of being "UnIslamic"..............I wonder when the sharifs zardaris/bhuttos will EVER be accused of being "UnIslamic"................


they are "murd-i-mujahid" of khatam nabowat while everyone else is yahoodi agent

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ziaulislam said:


> they are "murd-i-mujahid" of khatam nabowat while everyone else is yahoodi agent





I wonder what sort of logic could come up with that sort of conclusion?............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Exit to M-9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

ghazi52 said:


> Cricket Stadium


25000 capacity? Was is not 50000?


----------



## Bleek

Abid123 said:


> 25000 capacity? Was is not 50000?


They changed the capacity and design. Although in the promotional video posted on their IG, they used the initial model, not sure if that was simply a mistake or they are sticking with the original design.


----------



## Abid123

Bleek said:


> They changed the capacity and design. Although in the promotional video posted on their IG, they used the initial model, not sure if that was simply a mistake or they are sticking with the original design.


25000 is nothing. Should have been 50000.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

This town shows the extensive of Pak's real economic and financial power, which is the absent in the official documents....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bleek

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> This town shows the extensive of Pak's real economic and financial power, which is the absent in the official documents....


But it's probably insignificant on the wider-scale, one town like this isn't enough, needs to be every town.

Plus it still requires more work, the planning looks odd and there's a lot of empty land


----------



## ghazi52

The rapidly growing Bahria Town Karachi...
With Idyllic surroundings and state-of-the-art facilities, Bahria Town Homes are created with the utmost focus on comfort and exceptional design quality.
Bahria Homes, Bahria Town Karachi. The new face of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alphapak

Abid123 said:


> 25000 is nothing. Should have been 50000.



25K is more than enough, even Dubai cricket stadium is 25k. Just imagine the traffic if 50k people are heading towards the
stadium every road leading to the stadium on matchday will be chok-a-block.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

alphapak said:


> 25K is more than enough, even Dubai cricket stadium is 25k. Just imagine the traffic if 50k people are heading towards the
> stadium every road leading to the stadium on matchday will be chok-a-block.



220 million people and cricket is the main sport. Needs one 90k stadium at the very least.


----------



## alphapak

Menace2Society said:


> 220 million people and cricket is the main sport. Needs one 90k stadium at the very least.



Most people have a TV in the house to watch any sports, all stadiums should be capped
at 25k.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paitoo

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> View attachment 854213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 854214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 854215



Some trees would be good. Karachi is looking like Dubai, and I don't mean it in a good way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _NOBODY_

DrJekyll said:


> Some trees would be good. Karachi is looking like Dubai, and I don't mean it in a good way.


Karachi needs a lot of trees, sadly the mayor has little control over Karachi. The Sindh government doesn't give a crap about Karachi. Look at Lahore's and Islamabad's greenery as compared to Karachi's.

*Islamabad*






















*Lahore








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Paitoo

_NOBODY_ said:


> Karachi needs a lot of trees, sadly the mayor has little control over Karachi. The Sindh government doesn't give a crap about Karachi. Look at Lahore's and Islamabad's greenery as compared to Karachi's.
> 
> *Islamabad*
> 
> View attachment 854673
> 
> View attachment 854674
> 
> View attachment 854675
> 
> View attachment 854676
> 
> View attachment 854677
> 
> 
> *Lahore
> 
> View attachment 854678
> 
> View attachment 854679
> *
> View attachment 854683
> 
> View attachment 854689
> 
> View attachment 854691



Yes, northern part of Pakistan is blessed with a lot of greenery. Karachi cannot do much, it's the climate I guess. But when new townships are being planned is the best time to plant saplings that will grow in time. I don't see much provision for it from the pictures. It never happens later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _NOBODY_

DrJekyll said:


> Yes, northern part of Pakistan is blessed with a lot of greenery. Karachi cannot do much, it's the climate I guess. But when new townships are being planned is the best time to plant saplings that will grow in time. I don't see much provision for it from the pictures. It never happens later.


Bahria Town Karachi is still in the early part of its development so let's be patient for now and hope for the best. Considering the fact that both Bahria Town Lahore and Bahria Town Rawalpindi are green I am hopeful that the developers of Bahria Town Karachi will focus on the greenery of the place.

*Bahria Town Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria Town, Karachi.
Rafi cricket stadium, Karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Are u involved in property @ghazi52 ?


----------



## ghazi52

Iron Shrappenel said:


> Are u involved in property @ghazi52 ?


No ! Just sharing their progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest for Rafi cricket Stadium, Karachi..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

The Pak Deep State has a sense of aesthetics....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Masjid...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fruit trees Plantation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SaadH

I am afraid Bahria Town Karachi is a multi-generational project. It will take decades for it to fully realize it's potential. There are a lot of precincts with no development taking place and places where development is taking place, it's happening at a slow pace.


----------



## maverick1977

Can someone share the map or google map of its exact location ?


----------



## Imran Khan

maverick1977 said:


> Can someone share the map or google map of its exact location ?











Bahria Town Karachi · Karachi, Karachi City, Sindh, Pakistan


Karachi, Karachi City, Sindh, Pakistan




goo.gl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rafi Cricket Stadium, updates...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rafi Cricket Stadium Progress..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

l;l;l;;l

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rafi Stadium Updates...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rafi Cricket Stadium under construction...


----------



## ghazi52

Fast development On going....


----------

